
Stable OpenAI baselines - aidanrocke
https://github.com/araffin/rl-baselines-zoo
======
aidanrocke
A collection of pre-trained RL agents using Stable Baselines [http://stable-
baselines.readthedocs.io/](http://stable-baselines.readthedocs.io/) developed
by Antonin Raffin([https://araffin.github.io/](https://araffin.github.io/))
and Ashley Hill([https://github.com/hill-a](https://github.com/hill-a)).

